# STP personals are funny



## Pheonix (Sep 7, 2010)

whats with all the personal threads lately. their funny now but if everyone starts posting them it will get annoying and I don't understand why anyone will post personals here since everyone will just laugh at you for being desperate (I know I will) if you want to meet someone get off the internet and into the real world. if your looking for a traveling partner and state that your looking for a girl traveling partner the girls are going to think your just some creepy guy.


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a traveling partner. But it has to be a cute girl who's not insane with long dreads that can pull her own weight and likes to cuddle. And blah blah blah so on and so forth.

HAHAHA really come on kids. This is a traveling site not a punk rock dating site. If thats what you want there are plenty of those elsewhere.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 7, 2010)

I find it amusing... 

we've got our own little Craigslist deal going on here... and we ALL know how funny craigslists personals are. If only we allowed porn!!!


----------



## Dial (Sep 7, 2010)

If someone wants a chick who's traveling, why would one think you would find them on the internet?


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Sep 7, 2010)

Dial said:


> If someone wants a chick who's traveling, why would one think you would find them on the internet?


haha right?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 7, 2010)

Dial said:


> If someone wants a chick who's traveling, why would one think you would find them on the internet?



what a stupid question. LIBRARYS


----------



## MiztressWinter (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL I just came off the road so I haven't had a chance to see these *personal's* yet, this i gotta see LMAO. But I did meet my bf on STP, and I know a few other couple's that have hooked up through STP as well. Although I certainly didn't use any type of *personal ad*...lol. And I wasn't looking to meet anyone either, it just happened that way =)


----------



## Amish (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah....stp personals or otherwise on the internet always seems like a bad idea, its like getting a present from your grandma , it could be really awesome, or something furry and ugly and would never be seen in public with


----------



## evasion (Sep 8, 2010)

I personally hate meeting people through the internet. That's not to say that I haven't met any cool people that way, it's just not the same as face to face human interaction. Never will match it.


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 8, 2010)

yo... so all that said me and my girl are looking for a lesbian/bicurious chickto have a threesome with. if you're interested send a
High-Quality MPEG of yourself masturbating


----------



## Mouse (Sep 8, 2010)

email sent


(in yer dreams)


----------



## wokofshame (Sep 9, 2010)

Darn it Mouse! The wheel on the mouse stopped working on the blank line between "sent" and "in yer dreams". So you had me fooled for 10 secs


----------



## Mouse (Sep 9, 2010)

hahaha yay! internet douchbaggery accomplished!

but seriously... I sent you an email.





ha!


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 9, 2010)

Internet personals are for sad, desperate people.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol I think it is pretty sad and desperate to have to place an actual *ad* looking to meet a partner on the internet. To actually advertise for it? I mean...maybe some people can't get it any other way, but I think that sucks to have to resort to that. I know alot of people (myself included) that met their partner's online, but not in any kind of planned way, or through any form of advertisement. This was the first time I had ever met ANYONE from the internet, and it turned out really great for me. I'm very happy with him. And I know another couple that met here on STP that have been together awhile and are really great people, and great together. so I'm def not opposed to meeting people from the net, but I think actually advertising for it is lame.


----------



## graven (Jan 2, 2011)

notconnerR said:


> Internet personals are for sad, desperate people.


 

Worlds full of em.


----------

